# Best push hands clip?



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 14, 2008)

These two clips show some of the best PH I've seen on the web:










What I think makes these two clips unique is the wide range of taiji applications shown, Dong's willingness to move his feet, and his great fajing. 

Notice in the second clip that he steps circularly around the opponent. Good footwork there. His use of ji is very good. Notice that he also doesn't mind taking the head if the opportunity presents itself. Few taiji people that I've met practice that kind of head/neck control.

And best of all, no hopping.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 14, 2008)

Formosa Neijia,

I've seen these clips before and I agree with you. Its another wonderful example of "listening" - feeling your opponents centre and with very little effort, disposing of him. 

Very best wishes


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 14, 2008)

*Very good videos... I liked them!*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> These two clips show some of the best PH I've seen on the web:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tung Hu Ling is, IMO, one of the best examples of Push Hands, but then I am bias; he and my Sifu were good friends and had the same teacher 

I have heard on a few occasion, as my Sifu knocks me to the floor (incredible softly by the way) or hits me (incredibly hard, with what appears to be little effort on his part) "Tung Hu Ling did that to me once"


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tung Hu Ling is, IMO, one of the best examples of Push Hands, but then I am bias; he and my Sifu were good friends and had the same teacher
> 
> I have heard on a few occasion, as my Sifu knocks me to the floor (incredible softly by the way) or hits me (incredibly hard, with what appears to be little effort on his part) "Tung Hu Ling did that to me once"



Yeah you're pretty lucky to be in that lineage. It's one of the best IMO, although YCF did have other great students like Li Ya-xuan. For YCF flavored material I would go to the Dong family first and you don't even have to go to China. 

Although I was a little surprised that they don't have more classes in Hawaii and they apparently don't even have their own school.

Are there other great PH clips that I might have missed?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> Yeah you're pretty lucky to be in that lineage. It's one of the best IMO, although YCF did have other great students like Li Ya-xuan. For YCF flavored material I would go to the Dong family first and you don't even have to go to China.
> 
> Although I was a little surprised that they don't have more classes in Hawaii and they apparently don't even have their own school.
> 
> Are there other great PH clips that I might have missed?


 
Tung Kai Ying (Tung Hu Ling's oldest son and also a student of Tung Ying Jie) has a school in Los Angeles 

Dong Zeng Chen I believe is in Oahu, Hawaii and Dong Zeng Chen's son Alex Dong teaches in the NYC area now


----------



## East Winds (Apr 15, 2008)

Formosa Neijia,

_*"It's one of the best IMO, although YCF did have other great students like Li Ya-xuan. For YCF flavored material I would go to the Dong family first and you don't even have to go to China."

*_I would agree with you to a certain extent. Tung has a more YCF flavour than very many I have seen. However my own lineage comes via Yang Zhen Ji (the 2nd son) who not only learned from his father (YCF) but also from Fu Zhong Wen. I think this form is even closer to YCF's final form that Tung's. And of course you can find teachers of this form in the US.

Very best wishes


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 15, 2008)

East Winds said:


> Formosa Neijia,
> 
> _*"It's one of the best IMO, although YCF did have other great students like Li Ya-xuan. For YCF flavored material I would go to the Dong family first and you don't even have to go to China."
> 
> ...



Yang Zhen-ji's taiji isn't as widely seen as it probably should be. It's another good lineage. As is Fu's, of course. It's good to see some strong Yang lineages represented here. 

I've seen clips of Fu Sheng-yuan doing push hands. They're good. Are there any clips of PH from Zhen-ji's line? Just curious.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 15, 2008)

Formosa Neijia,

I'm not aware of any PH videos from the Zhen Ji lineage although there are videos of him doing the form. Zhen Duo of course claimed the "gatekeepers" role and Zhen Ji tended to remain in the background. The main teacher of Zhen Ji's form in the US is Coach Christopher Pei of the US Wushu Academy and in the UK Shelagh Grandpierre. 

Very best wishes


----------



## Myrmidon (May 2, 2008)

*Here's a nice video:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Pi-vfXNRM&feature


----------



## ben (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
Those Tung Hu Ling clips are some of my favorites. Here's a few more:
Ma Yueh Liang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_gmMqzf2I8&eurl

Liu Ji Fa:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9YxZ67hz7A&eurl  (Liu Ji Fa will be in the US in the fall)

and this is my favorite so far: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZdtM5p6ZkA&eurl

enjoy!


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this one -


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Feng Zhiqiang







Fu shengyuan


----------



## Quotheraving (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a good clip, though not a patch on the one of Tung whose applications are wonderfully distinct.





and as for Chen style, well I really like this one


----------

